
Show HN: HNminus (HN with larger sites omitted) - slater
https://www.hnminus.com/
======
slater
It's an on-going concern and/or meme over on HackerNews that the
larger/corporate sites are getting more and more front-page posts. This site
lists the latest news items, but filters out the larger sites.

Right now, the list contains the domains of the following organizations:

Amazon, Apple, Blogspot, Bloomberg, CNBC, CNN, Foxnews, Github, Google,
Googleblog, HBR, Lever, Medium, Microsoft, Nytimes, Politico, Reuters, SEC,
SKY, Substack, Theverge, Twitter, VOX, Wired, Wordpress, WSJ, Youtube.

~~~
ideals
Medium, substack, WordPress are just blogs I thought, largely by individuals.
At least I use medium to blog.

What's the reason for removing those? Or maybe the posts on hn from say medium
only(mostly)come from big companies?

~~~
slater
Yeah, the list isn't perfect. Just seemed to me that the e.g. medium-hosted
blogs that get good traction here were always the same ones.

------
amadeuspagel
Not working for me. I get this error:

This page isn’t working www.hnminus.com redirected you too many times. Try
clearing your cookies. ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS

------
slater
Update: Should work again...

------
sixhobbits
maybe at FT? The article seemed out of place with the others

